# cell phones



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

I need a new one, unlocked on a GSM 1900. I've been doing tons of research, but I might as well be searching for Atlantis. I havent had too much success with NOKIA. So any ideas.? I dont need video or games, I dont do much textng either. I do need one with good information management capabliities, and good sound. and under $300. 

Danke


----------



## Ninja (Jun 28, 2009)

yeah, go to the cel phone store and say what you want.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I have an iphone. Its the best tool I have ever bought. It has many apps for you to choose from. Possibly the best management phone for you.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I got my black berry for free bitches! 
I am a costco member hehehe:tongue:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

I highly recommend sony erricsson. The hardware, software... to die for. it's sony.. need i say more?

My friend just got this one: Sony Ericsson G705 - Full phone specifications and it's too adorable for words. It has wifi & touch screen.. [If you don't like the slide then go for this one http://www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_g900-2247.php] 

Both are in the price range if not cheaper. The walkman collection is the one with the best voice, but they all pretty much have awesome speakers.

This one's price is a bit steeper: Sony Ericsson W960 - Full phone specifications If you want a bigger screen and office programs.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I'd second Sony Erricsson but only because I want two of their newer phones.

Anything (new) by samsung would be recommended. HTC has some good phones coming out.

It all depends what you want. Android would be out because its more for open source guys. (YAY! FTW). If you want it for business I suggest a windows mobile phone. You can pick up the Blackjack II for cheap.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

I like cell phones. They're neat.


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

I'd recomend Sony's as well along with a Blackberry. iPhone's are all well and good, but if you're mostly doing calling, then it's a big waste. It's more of a multimedia phone from what I've seen. And as much as I hate to say it, the Android wouldn't work for you either since it's along the same lines as the iPhone.


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

Decon said:


> I'd recomend Sony's as well along with a Blackberry. iPhone's are all well and good, but if you're mostly doing calling, then it's a big waste. It's more of a multimedia phone from what I've seen. And as much as I hate to say it, the Android wouldn't work for you either since it's along the same lines as the iPhone.


Yeah...you honestly are better off getting the ipod touch n not having to worry about the iphone contract, and keeping a regular cell phone. That's what I've done anyway.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

I would have said Blackberry because I dig how they look but a friend just got this BlackBerry Tour 9630 - Full phone specifications and the speakers suck. [comparing it to a nokia expressmusic]


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

alizée said:


> I would have said Blackberry because I dig how they look but a friend just got this BlackBerry Tour 9630 - Full phone specifications and the speakers suck. [comparing it to a nokia expressmusic]


I think that's just the tour though. Which sucks because they're wanting 200 bucks for it.


----------

